# Looking for a support group in Bergen County



## Kathleen54 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi. I be been diagnosed with IBS for a month now and spend most of my time in pain. I'm tweaking what I eat all the time but most,y don't want to eat at all due to the terrible bloating and pain that follows. I don't know anyone else with this condition and would LI,e to learn from others. Any support groups in Bergen County? Thanks


----------



## dr123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Also seeking a support group in Bergen County. Any feedback?


----------



## NJnetworker (Mar 13, 2009)

If either of you were interested in possibly joining with others to start an IBS support group, consider contacting the NJ Self-Help Group Clearinghouse ( www.NJgroups.org ) which helps people start groups for no fee.


----------

